# Calendário “meteopt.com” 2019



## Toby (28 Nov 2018 às 07:20)

Bom dia,

Para “o fun”, faço um calendário “meteopt.com” 2019, para o prazer, divulgação livre.
Proponho um voto para a escolha das fotografias.*“Gosto” determinarei a escolha por cada mês.*
Pensar à uma boa qualidade de fotografia para os que quererão imprimir.

Por cada mês do ano: propôr um foto e um provérbio do mês:
Cobertura
Janeiro de 2019
Fvereiro de 2019
Março de 2019
Abril de 2019
Maio de 2019
Junho de 2019
Julho de 2019
Agosto de 2019
Setembro de 2019
Outubro de 2019
Novembro de 2019
Dezembro de 2019
Janeiro de 2020

Exemplo:


----------



## Toby (28 Nov 2018 às 09:40)

Esqueci precisar: as fotografias devem provir do fotógrafo. 

Gostarei de acrescentar por cada mês uma mensagem (curto) de prevenção: incêndio, ecologia, poluição.
Obrigado para as vossas propostas em bom portugueses


----------



## TiagoLC (28 Nov 2018 às 13:49)

Toby disse:


> Bom dia,
> 
> Para “o fun”, faço um calendário “meteopt.com” 2019, para o prazer, divulgação livre.
> Proponho um voto para a escolha das fotografias.*“Gosto” determinarei a escolha por cada mês.*
> ...


Óptima ideia!


----------



## TiagoLC (28 Nov 2018 às 17:12)

Cá fica a minha sugestão para Setembro (a minha foto de perfil ):



_DSC1878 by tiago_lco, no Flickr
"Chuvas verdadeiras, em Setembro as primeiras."


----------



## guimeixen (28 Nov 2018 às 17:39)

Tiagolco disse:


> Cá fica a minha sugestão para Setembro (a minha foto de perfil ):
> 
> "Chuvas verdadeiras, em Setembro as primeiras."



Eu também tenho uma para setembro. Agora provérbios não é comigo.



Lightning by Guilherme Silva, no Flickr


----------



## Toby (28 Nov 2018 às 20:14)

Boa noite,

Obrigado para as vossas propostas, como permaneço neutro mim não vou pôr “Gosto”.
Os que não têm fotografia, podem propôr bonita uma imagem satélite/radar para a cobertura.
Para os provérbios aqui por exemplo cerca de ideias:
https://proverbios.aborla.net/

_Tonnerre de novembre fait prospérer le blé, et remplit le grenier. _


----------



## WHORTAS (28 Nov 2018 às 20:22)

Foto dos pirocumulos ( penso que é assim que se diz) do incêndio de 15 de outubro no pinhal de Leiria , visto da minha varanda na Barosa.
Proponho fora para o mês de Outubro.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Mote: diga não ao fogo


----------



## WHORTAS (28 Nov 2018 às 20:26)

Proponho outra para junho.
Plástico nos rios, não obrigado.


----------



## João Pedro (28 Nov 2018 às 22:16)

Que bela ideia  Vou dormir sobre o assunto... e aparecer com uma foto para cada mês...


----------



## Duarte Sousa (28 Nov 2018 às 23:23)

Interessante ideia  Andava com uma semelhante na cabeça, mas alguém antecipou-se 

Não sei se tenho grande contributo para dar, vou explorar eheh. Possivelmente até tenho algumas fotos engraçadas que não terei partilhado no fórum. Isto se só valerem fotos de 2018, ou não tem intervalo de tempo @Toby?


----------



## MSantos (29 Nov 2018 às 00:38)

Boa ideia @Toby! 

Para Novembro proponho uma das fotos fantásticas das cores Outonais que o @Dan tem publicado no Seguimento do Interior Norte e Centro.


----------



## Toby (29 Nov 2018 às 06:29)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Interessante ideia  Andava com uma semelhante na cabeça, mas alguém antecipou-se
> 
> Não sei se tenho grande contributo para dar, vou explorar eheh. Possivelmente até tenho algumas fotos engraçadas que não terei partilhado no fórum. Isto se só valerem fotos de 2018, ou não tem intervalo de tempo @Toby?



Bom dia,

 A minha esposa é cansada das minhas ideias por conseguinte…
Diz-se na Bélgica, tem mais em 2 cabeças que em uma, por conseguinte se tivesse ideias… nada não é bloqueado (formato, gabarito,…)
Para a data, penso que 10 de dezembro está bem por exemplo.
Para fazer o PDF não é muito longo.
Se uma versão impressa interessar para as festas de fim de ano, não é necessário arrastar.
Tenho um R2880 para imprimir exemplares teste mas não para tirar uma grande quantidade.
Aos responsáveis meteopt de decidir.


----------



## Toby (30 Nov 2018 às 17:29)

*O apéro é após os 10/12…*

*





de 7 à 77 anos aceites*

*





mas no bom sentido*

*



*


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (30 Nov 2018 às 18:34)

Uau, excelente iniciativa @Toby  Primeiro que tudo obrigado por te lembrares de uma foto minha, na tua montagem como apresentação da ideia dos calendários 
Vou ver se tenho alguma coisa que esteja a altura da coisa para participar, dado que ainda estou muito verdinho nestas andanças, mas vou ver o que tenho para aqui e depois deixo a minha sugestão


----------



## Toby (4 Dez 2018 às 19:29)




----------



## Toby (9 Dez 2018 às 09:14)




----------



## João Pedro (9 Dez 2018 às 22:44)

Toby disse:


>


Acho que vais ter de nos dar mais uns dias para isto...


----------



## Prof BioGeo (9 Dez 2018 às 23:04)

Aqui fica a minha proposta. Foto tirada há alguns anos... 10 de junho de 2011!
E como é de junho, proponho o provérbio "Guarda o melhor tição para o mês de S. João!"


----------



## Toby (10 Dez 2018 às 07:04)

João Pedro disse:


> Acho que vais ter de nos dar mais uns dias para isto...



Se aquilo preenchido o calendário, ok


----------



## Toby (24 Dez 2018 às 08:06)

Allo 
Projeto abandonado?


----------



## Toby (5 Jan 2019 às 07:47)

Fim de semana frio por conseguinte…. é o momento de permanecer ao calor à casa frente o seu computador para escolher/enviar as vossas fotografias… cedo 2020


----------

